# "Estimated" Lidar reading for a Speeding ticket



## Guest

I was caught speeding 65 in 45 inside the Logan airport tunnel by a MA State motorcycle cop. He checked "posted", "lidar", and "estimated" on the ticket and gave me a $100 fine.

Should I pay and move on or appeal in court and see if the magistrate helps me out. My guess is that $100 in the min state fine and they I would be wasting my time hoping the cop doesn't show? Suggestions?


----------



## SOT

Were you guilty of speeding? If so pay the fine.


----------



## frapmpd24

Unregistered said:


> I was caught speeding 65 in 45 inside the Logan airport tunnel by a MA State motorcycle cop. He checked "posted", "lidar", and "estimated" on the ticket and gave me a $100 fine.
> 
> Should I pay and move on or appeal in court and see if the magistrate helps me out. My guess is that $100 in the min state fine and they I would be wasting my time hoping the cop doesn't show? Suggestions?


The long and short of it:

The officer sees you, _estimates_ your speed, and then confirms his estimate with the speed measuring device, (radar or _lidar_). For what it is worth, the lidar (laser beam) is very effective and was specifically on your vehicle as the target. All _posted_ means was the speed was posted on one of those big huge black and white signs. On the Pike they must be at least 5' tall by 3' wide, every 1/4 to 1/2 mile and reflective too. Stevie Wonder could even see them...

Just remember, you have two bites at the apple on appeal, the clerks hearing and a judges hearing if you wish. And don't count on the officer or trooper not showing for the appeal in front of the judge either, but it is your choice what way you want to proceed. I believe the fee for the judges hearing is $20 or so. Good luck in your choice!


----------



## CJIS

frapmpd24 said:


> The long and short of it:
> 
> On the Pike they must be at least 5' tall by 3' wide, every 1/4 to 1/2 mile and reflective too. Stevie Wonder could even see them...


That was great


----------



## Nightstalker

I so look forward to these ones... As bad as it is.. I find myself getting excited everytime I scroll down and see one of these! lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## tazoez

I was getting withdrawl symptoms from not reading one of these questions in a long time. THANKS unregistered. 

All kidding aside, $100 is the min in this state. Count your blessings that the Trooper cut you a break. It could have been a $200 ticket. Best advice, pay it, Troopers ALWAYS show up for appeals. 

On a side note, if this is your first ticket in this state (assuming that you live in this state), your first speeding ticket will not earn you points so long as you have a clean driving record. It will, however, freeze you at the level you are at now for the next 6 or 7 (don't remember exactly which one) years.


----------

